
Science Fan vs. Scientist - zackattack
http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=1777#comic
======
psawaya
Another great one: [http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/031208/how-many-digits-
of...](http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/031208/how-many-digits-of-pi-do-you-
know.gif)

------
_Lemon_
Added bonus: hover your mouse over the red button beneath the image.

------
mhartl
I'd guess that most scientists know six digits of π: _3.14159_.</pedantry>

~~~
lallysingh
I think most scientists know pi to 4 characters: M_PI

~~~
pmiller2
Most of the time, I use \pi.

------
blasdel
A nice burn against the xkcd _SCIENCE!_ crowd and their adolescent boosterism.

I linked to it in the "Mathematical and Scientific Joke Competition" thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089188>

~~~
michael_nielsen
Amongst my scientist friends, xkcd is a favourite.

------
pmiller2
Hmm. I'm a mathematician/computer scientist and I know significantly more than
1 digit of pi. What does that make me, hmm? :-)

Offhand ( _mentally recites pi_ ) I can come up with about 10 digits without
using a calculator. If I ever need an approximation to pi to do a calculation,
though, I go with either 22/7, 355/113, or 3.14159.

~~~
philk
It's a joke, not a challenge.

Suddenly this seems relevant again:

<http://www.stanford.edu/~pgbovine/geek-behaviors.htm>

(particularly the _Obsessing over correctness and completeness_ bit).

